

Thought provoking/ motivational blogs - oliverhunt

There are often links posted here that are not specifically tech related but are thought provoking and generate some interesting discussion, for instance the one on the front page right now on doing things alone. My question is really, where can i find more blogs like these?
======
rdegges
I've got some good recommendations. I'm really into motivational type stuff as
well, I'm sort of a personal development freak. Here are my favorites:

<http://sebastianmarshall.com/> \- Sebastian is my favorite writer. He
generally discusses productivity, personal development, strategy (life and
business), etc. Highly, highly recommended.

<http://artofmanliness.com/> \- The Art of Manliness is (as you would
suspect), a site for men. It discusses things like: how to find your life's
purpose, how to become a better man--generally stuff that isn't really
discussed between men, but that men should know. They write long, well written
articles that cover a lot of subjects.

<http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/> \- Steve Pavlina is a controversial dude.
He writes about personal development, but also tends to throw in vegan /
spirituality type stuff every now and then (which I disagree with). Overall,
his writing is very great. He does long-form pieces that fully discuss an
argument, and it's worth reading along.

On a lighter note, I also try to write in a 'motivational' type style on my
personal site, just in the off chance you're interested: <http://rdegges.com/>

There are tons of other blogs out there (The Art of Ass Kicking, etc.), but I
generally find the other options to be too 'commercialized' for my liking, and
they're filled with those really short, hyped up kinda articles.

~~~
paulovsk
>There are tons of other blogs out there (The Art of Ass Kicking, etc.), but I
generally find the other options to be too 'commercialized' for my liking, and
they're filled with those really short, hyped up kinda articles.

yeah, the same here. I usually prefer authors who write for the sake of
writing: the content is more "pure".

I second your recommendation on Sebastian's site. I'd add:

\- Skinner Layne <http://skinnerlayne.com/blog/> \- Games and Strategy
<http://gamesnstrategy.blogspot.com/> (about strategy, lifehacks, history etc)
\- The Rationalist Conspiracy <http://rationalconspiracy.com/> (For
rationality stuff)

